# I Want A Mouse!



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Missing my little Thimble even though the time we spent together was very brief. Gona keep my eye out for any wee male mouseys needing new homes...


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Aww I know the feeling. I had an older male mouse for 4 months before he died  I ended up with 5 females though rather than another male. Mum said I couldn't have another male because she said he smelt too much  He was sooo cuddly though 

Hope you find another one soon.....


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Where in the country are you hun, I will keep an eye out for one for you.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I am in the scottish borders. I am keeping an eye on a couple of sites to see if any come up in my area. We had to travel quite a bit to get Thimble.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Petitepuppet said:


> I am in the scottish borders. I am keeping an eye on a couple of sites to see if any come up in my area. We had to travel quite a bit to get Thimble.


Ive put Zany Toon (mouse finder extraordinaire) on the case


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Whereabouts in the borders are you?? My vet breeds mice (we are in Lanarkshire) and i'm sure she will have some mice available soon (actually some are ready now but she still hasn't decided what mice she is keeping!!) I know there was a breeder in midlothian and one in Edinburgh but they haven't been heard of in a while. Failing that - there are mice in the SSPCA in Glasgow just now desperate for a home: 
Domestic Mouse Small Pets | Rehoming | Scottish SPCA
I'm not sure if the SSPCA would transport the mice from Glasgow to your local centre but it's worth giving them a call - it would certainly help these little ones out


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Whereabouts in the borders are you?? My vet breeds mice (we are in Lanarkshire) and i'm sure she will have some mice available soon (actually some are ready now but she still hasn't decided what mice she is keeping!!) I know there was a breeder in midlothian and one in Edinburgh but they haven't been heard of in a while. Failing that - there are mice in the SSPCA in Glasgow just now desperate for a home:
> Domestic Mouse Small Pets | Rehoming | Scottish SPCA
> I'm not sure if the SSPCA would transport the mice from Glasgow to your local centre but it's worth giving them a call - it would certainly help these little ones out


We are in roxburghshire so about 2 hours away from lanarkshire. Any idea how I could contact the breeder in midlothian or edinburgh? I am volunteering at my local rescue centre tomorrow so will get the word out that I am looking of a mouse/mice. Thanks for the help so far, I will let you guys know if I make any progress.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Here are the details for the two I mentioned. If they can't help I could always see if I could meet you part way? My mum and I often just jump in the car so we end up in Moffat and Peebles etc. so if you were able to meet us there i could always collect mice from the vet for you. As an upside the vet also neuters if you ask her really, really, really nicely so you could get a few boys 

Lovemice Mousery - Eastlothian Edinburgh Scotland, breeder of blues and siamese sealpoint. Contact details: 07541662002
Blue's Mousery - Galashiels, Scottish Borders, breeder of blues and satins. Contact details: 07515643993

(the above details are from here: Links - Scottish Mouse Club)

I don't know what Blue's mousery is like, but I have had some wonderful little girls from Lovemice. She doesn't believe in culling (or at least didn't when I went to her) and they were really friendly little mice (my girls still come running and need peeled off every night :lol

I'd try the SSPCA though - the ones in Lanarkshire were really helpful when I've dealt with them and were really good with Timmy and Felix (ny middle aged boy mouses  ) that I got from them. I've heard them say that they have travelled to get pets to new homes before so it's worth a shot


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Oh I think I have spoke to the breeder in Gala. Gona see if I can find the email add. She had posted on a site advertising a litter. By the time I seen the add all the mice had been homed. She said she may have an other litter after the summer.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Petitepuppet said:


> Oh I think I have spoke to the breeder in Gala. Gona see if I can find the email add. She had posted on a site advertising a litter. By the time I seen the add all the mice had been homed. She said she may have an other litter after the summer.


I'd phone her (although not just now :lol That's why she has provided her phone number  Would you be able to get any boys neutered at your own vet? Just asking because it will make it far more likely that any boys could be kept together as a group


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> I'd phone her (although not just now :lol That's why she has provided her phone number  Would you be able to get any boys neutered at your own vet? Just asking because it will make it far more likely that any boys could be kept together as a group


I would need to speak to my vet but he castrated 2 of my male rats and he spayed one of my females with pyometra without any problems.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oooh you definately should get some neutered males if you can, I know Pip and Bobby seemed fine on their own till I got their two little neutered friends from Zany Toon, they were different mice after that, they played more and were generally more active and happier, Pip has since gone to the bridge but Bobby now lives with the two neutered boys and he loves it. There is no way I could have given him the mental stimulation he gets from his little pals.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Having two nuetered males together, would I need to have 2 of everything in their cage or will they be quite happy to share?


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Petitepuppet said:


> Having two nuetered males together, would I need to have 2 of everything in their cage or will they be quite happy to share?


If they are neutered they will share everything (or at least my neutered boys do) whereas with entire boys you need two of everything and even then you don't have a guarantee that they won't fight. And with neutered boys you can put them in with girls and entire boys as well. they make great company for an older entire boy if you take time introducing them.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Thats brilliant. Like the idea of having males and females together but think I will stick with the one sex to begin with. Will keep this thread updated as to how I get on finding my mice. Gona start getting stuff ready for them in the meantime. I had ordered some wee wooden climbing things and house for Thimble and by the time they arrived Thimble had passed away, so they have'nt been used yet.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

It's always sad when you buy new toys for the little furry to pass before they can use them 

Mixed groups are great  I have a group of 2 neutered boys in with 4 girls and they get on so well together. I also have an entire boy living with 2 neutered boys. Same sex groups of boys can work but are a lot of hard work in comparison to girls and unfortunately don't work out often enough  If you are getting boys I would strongly suggest not starting with anymore than 2 - if they start fighting then you only have to find one other cage. If you get a bigger group you would need to have spare cages for each boy in the event that they may fight. 

And be carefully you don't buy too many toys :lol:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Just out of curiosity how much does it cost to neuter a mouse and is it dangerous for them??
I dont think I will last long without meeces when my Winter passes on. She has outlived her sisters and everytime you walk in the room she bustles up to the bars and squeeks and whuffles at you!! I always feel like she is either telling me about her day or telling me off for not visiting her sooner!!LOL


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> Just out of curiosity how much does it cost to neuter a mouse and is it dangerous for them??
> I dont think I will last long without meeces when my Winter passes on. She has outlived her sisters and everytime you walk in the room she bustles up to the bars and squeeks and whuffles at you!! I always feel like she is either telling me about her day or telling me off for not visiting her sooner!!LOL


It cost me £30 for Nobbys neuter and sadly he didnt make it, its very risky if the vet isnt experienced , Zany toons vet does mouse neuters very regullarly and she got me my two neutered boys from that vet, if your vet hasnt done this operation on a mouse several times before then I wouldnt risk it.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

So excited!!! Might be getting 3 little girls tomorrow night!!! Cant wait!


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Just got a txt from the breeder I am getting them from and I am defo getting them tomorrow!!!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

:001_smile: Excellent news, did she send any pics or do I have to wait till tomorrow?


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Have to wait till tomorrow, sorry x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Petitepuppet said:


> Have to wait till tomorrow, sorry x


:crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Cant find my camera:cryin:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Found my camera 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/170408-katie-raina-maggie.html


----------

